

Where to start with open source development? - hnruss
https://chicoteam.wordpress.com/2012/09/08/where-to-start-with-open-source-development/
A general overview of the steps to take when contributing to an open source project.
======
pan69
Would it not be better to become an avid user of the project you picked first?

If you want to contribute on an open source project I would say;

1) Become a power user of the project.

2) Become an advocate of the project and help other people to successfully use
and apply the project.

3) Then, do all the development stuff described in the article.

This allows you to be become known in the project community and gain trust
with the other developers and show your commitment.

~~~
eyoel
It's definitely a plus if you're already an avid user but I think it shouldn't
be a requirement. Say, if you wanted to learn about compilers, you can
efficiently extract a lot more knowledge by going through the source and docs
of a real-world compiler project, regardless of your usage, than by merely
reading compiler texts.

